
9/11 saw much of our privacy swept aside. Coronavirus could end it altogether - notRobot
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/16/tech/surveillance-privacy-coronavirus-npw-intl/index.html
======
aww_dang
"We ended 2019 with people around the world in the process of waking up and
appreciating the fact that surveillance capitalists have amassed these immense
empires of unaccountable power. They have been given a free pass to do
whatever they wanted: to steal our experience secretly, and combine that data
to predict our behavior, then sell those predictions and become trillion-
dollar companies."

People are voluntarily surrendering their data to FB. The author brands this
surveillance capitalism. The post 9/11 expansion of the police state is
invoked. It seems a bit of a non-sequitor to blame capitalism for government
overreach. Even more so to opine for further government power as a solution to
government excess.

